# Compact UV lamps like Arcadia's D3.. any good?



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

How good are these compact UV lamps, in terms of output and longivity?

Could you use these in combination with a ceramic heater to replace metal halide lamp?

Also do they have the same issue that they need to replaced every 6 months or do the last longer (or shorter)?


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

First things first, what sort of viv and species do you have?


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Well the question wasnt really about species more about the quality of the lamps... but you are right the individual species requirement will of course play into whether the lamp is "good enough" for that animal.

I keep a few different reptiles but where I am looking for a different lightning solution is for my Uromastyx dispar flavifasciata, they are in Vivexotic VX36 terrariums (915x470x525mm). Basically the terrariums are a little bit too small for the heat the metal halide lamps pump out so i want something with less heat that I can sumplement with a ceramic heater so i can use thermostat.


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

swede said:


> Well the question wasnt really about species more about the quality of the lamps... but you are right the individual species requirement will of course play into whether the lamp is "good enough" for that animal.
> 
> I keep a few different reptiles but where I am looking for a different lightning solution is for my Uromastyx dispar flavifasciata, they are in Vivexotic VX36 terrariums (915x470x525mm). Basically the terrariums are a little bit too small for the heat the metal halide lamps pump out so i want something with less heat that I can sumplement with a ceramic heater so i can use thermostat.


vx vivs do better with T5 tubes in because it throws the UV at the widest range. Ask ArcadiaJohn on here, he can definatly help you!


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool, cheers will do


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

For Uromastyx it's good to use a metal halide lamp like Lucky Reptiles Brigh Sun 70W desert. The UVB performance is definitely sufficent and the UVA performance corresponds to natural conditions. Also it spends a brighter visual light and enough heat. In the basking area you can go up to 50+C in combination with visual light, so they can heat up enough to show their natural behavior.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Frank1 said:


> For Uromastyx it's good to use a metal halide lamp like Lucky Reptiles Brigh Sun 70W desert. The UVB performance is definitely sufficent and the UVA performance corresponds to natural conditions. Also it spends a brighter visual light and enough heat. In the basking area you can go up to 50+C in combination with visual light, so they can heat up enough to show their natural behavior.


Overpriced bit of kit by the time you've bought the bits for it to actually work, theres far better options available. :2thumb:


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> Overpriced bit of kit by the time you've bought the bits for it to actually work, theres far better options available. :2thumb:


actually , i beg to differ here , i use these in my beardie vivs (4x2x2) and love them , for all the reasons given previously .
they might be an expensive layout but the running costs are low and , i believe, they have major psychological benefits for high temp/visible light needing lizards.........


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

oscarsi001 said:


> actually , i beg to differ here , i use these in my beardie vivs (4x2x2) and love them , for all the reasons given previously .
> they might be an expensive layout but the running costs are low and , i believe, they have major psychological benefits for high temp/visible light needing lizards.........


I certainly wouldn't use them for a beardie especially, there are far better options available now, but each to there own :2thumb:


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> I certainly wouldn't use them for a beardie especially, there are far better options available now, but each to there own :2thumb:


 i feel that i need to clarify that i was NOT talking about the d3 compacts , but the metal halides ...........


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

buddylouis said:


> I certainly wouldn't use them for a beardie especially, there are far better options available now, but each to there own :2thumb:


I'm not saying they are no good by the way, just there are better options available when you do some in depth research :2thumb:

Suppose they could do well using other products alongside them, but the costs don't match the benifits IMHO :2thumb:


----------

